# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Can't Log Off Aim On My Phone

## juroara

I've had a butt phone for years. Today mom got a new free cell phone as she changed her service. She gave it to me and it's my first flip phone  :Cheeky: 

I was happy to see it has AIM, and it claims the service is free. I sign on, but to my horror, I can't find any log off button. And the only way to log off is if I'm kicked out by signing on with my computer. What?

WHERE IS THE LOG OFF BUTTON!  :Pissed: 

Has anyone else had this problem?

----------


## ninja9578

It doesn't have one, you have to quit the app all together.

----------


## juroara

Even if I exit the app, I'm still logged on! My phone will still tell me I'm getting aim messages. And if I select IM and Emails it takes me straight to my signed on aim - so that if anyone were to grab my phone, they have access to my aim!  :Sad: 

The only way I was actually able to log off, was to sign on with my computer. Aim sends me a message that I'm logged on in two different places and gives me the option to sign off on one of them. Which is the only way I can log off from my cell phone is through my computer.

Otherwise, all attempts to exit the IM system on my cell, only minimizes the conversation. That's just really crappy of both Nokia and Aol to not give me the option to sign off when I want to.

----------


## ninja9578

No, I mean literally shut down the app, don't just close it.  Closing it keeps it open and AIM will still push things to your phone.  Double click the home button, then hold the AIM icon until it jiggles, then press the little red close button.

----------

